# Canon Pixma Pro-1 issue when printing 6x4



## NadaMal (Apr 28, 2016)

I have recently returned from an oversea's assignment where I was away for nearly 3 months.

During this time my Canon Pixma PRO-1 printer sat unused, and now has a very weird issue.

I can print any print size except 6x4 faultlessly. However, when I print 6x4 I get these black marks, like a blurry bar code, on a 1" section of the photo. Doesn't happen with any other paper size.

I've also found the printer will no longer work with my Ilford galerie Prestige paper, it keeps saying paper jammed, and to my knowledge I haven't done any firmware updates since I last used that paper.

Anyone encountered similar issues after the printer has been unused for a while?

I should add, I've replaced all 12 ink cartridges (ouch said my wallet) and done all the cleaning options available without physically removing the print head and cleaning manually (I wish to avoid this if possible, I guess a new print head is hellish dear?)


----------

